# How much Orijen to feed my pup?



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Cedar is now 5.5 months and is approx. 53 lbs. Starting at 4 months, we were feeding her 4 cups of Orijen per day (adult food, not puppy). We are still at 4 cups. It seems like a lot so we haven't increased it. She always eats all her food and is a very active dog. 

Anyway, for a while she was gaining 10 lbs per month. For the past few weeks, she has been sitting idle at 53 lbs. I'm just wondering if I should increase the amount of food I'm giving her? I know her weight will plateau a bit as she ages, I just didn't expect it to be this soon. I figured she'll continue to put on weight, although it would slow. For the past few weeks, it's just stopped completely.

She seems perfectly healthy and hasn't lost a step whatsoever. As far as I can tell, she's not hungry. She doesn't check her empty bowl frequently or anything like that.

The vet said to go up to 4.5 cups per day and don't go any higher. Does this sound about right? I know Orijen is very calorie and nutrient rich food with a lot less filler than other foods. 

So I'm just wondering how much I should feed her per day? I'm hoping others who feed Orijen can fill in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Well from looking at the Website of Orijen, Since your GSD is a female, and if she is active, your looking at her being between either 44-77 lbs or 77-110 lbs. For the max feeding they have for active dogs this is what they suggest due to the calorie size per cup.

44-77lbs Active Dog 2 1/4 - 3 1/4 cups per day

77-110lbs Active Dog 3 1/4 - 4 1/4 cups per day

And the weight is what you expect her max adult weight to be.

At the moment I feed my girl a little over 4 cups a day. She'll be 5 months on Feb 2nd and weighs roughly 35-40lbs and is around 20 inches or so at the shoulder. However when I'm done feeding her throughout the day she's always looking for something else to eat. However she's a pup and we all know if its on the ground it's going to be ate.

I'm assuming my girl will max out between 60-70 lbs. However I would listen to your Vet, and take into consideration the suggested feeding size per Orijen as well as take into consideration the activity level of your girl. It could be that since she is 5.5 months now, her weight will now start to slow on gaining, unless she comes from an oversized female and or male.

I'm sure others here have a more experienced opinion that may help you more.


----------



## dmijatovic (Jun 29, 2010)

My Girl's 3 years old now and we feed her 3 to 3 1/4 cups a day when she was a pup she got 4 cups a day. We're feeding her the sams stuff you've got.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

You are good at that right now. My guy is 9 months and 85 lbs and gets 4.5 cups a day of Orijen


----------

